# 2nd attempt at star trails



## amateuraperture (Jan 30, 2011)

f/4
ISO800
30sec (56 stacked images)


----------



## Frequency (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonderful shot

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 30, 2011)

What was the total time span for the 56 stacked images, please?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 30, 2011)

30 seconds each 

I want to try this too but I have to drive 2-3 hours just to get to clear dark sky.


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, your star trails are really, really well executed! Great job on that. At first I felt like the ground of the shot is a little ugly and boring, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. It kind of mixes a beautiful natural display with the man-made stuff, and I think it works. Good job!


----------



## simonydes (Jan 30, 2011)

oh wow thats amazing!


----------



## amateuraperture (Jan 30, 2011)

Frequency said:


> Wonderful shot
> 
> Regards


 
Thank you.



Frequency said:


> What was the total time span for the 56 stacked images, please?


 
It took about 30 minutes overall (each exposure was 30sec long)



Trever1t said:


> 30 seconds each
> 
> I want to try this too but I have to drive 2-3 hours just to get to clear dark sky.


 
I was quite lucky to have a clear night. Here in the Portland area, we have only had around 6 sunny days since Thanksgiving.



Flower Child said:


> Wow, your star trails are really, really well executed! Great job on that. At first I felt like the ground of the shot is a little ugly and boring, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. It kind of mixes a beautiful natural display with the man-made stuff, and I think it works. Good job!


 
Thanks for the comment; I&#8217;m glad you like it. This was my second attempt ever at shooting star trails. My main concern was just getting everything to work properly - f stop, ISO, exposure time, camera positioning, etc...



simonydes said:


> oh wow thats amazing!


 
Thanks!


In my first attempt - my ISO was too low, I didn't have a wired remote (i would press the shutter button each time causing the camera to move slightly), and i was shooting through a bedroom window.

In my second attempt I shot through the bedroom window again, but this time I opened the window and removed the screen. Plus I used a different lens, and I used a wired remote with a locking button and the camera programmed for continuous shooting. I let it continuously shoot for about 30 minutes, and then used free software available online to stack the 56 images. This time around much better than my first attempt. I look forward to trying more and different scenarios. Thanks again for looking and commenting.


----------



## 375ultramag (Jan 31, 2011)

This is next on my list here in Alaska. I have never shot star trails but I am planning on the next clear dark winter night to get some with the snow capped peaks. Nice shot


----------



## ddbowdoin (Jan 31, 2011)

I havent the slightest clue how to do this but its awesome.


----------



## amateuraperture (Jan 31, 2011)

Google "star trails", or here is a website that helped me: How To Photograph Star Trails - Photography by James Vernacotola


----------



## jmark58 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just curious as to why you took so many shots instead of one long one. I've never done star trails (yet) but am planning to in the near future.

**Edit** Never mind. I read the post in the link above and found out why.

Great picture btw. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 31, 2011)

Thats a great improvement over your first shot, well done!


----------



## amateuraperture (Jan 31, 2011)

jmark58 said:


> Just curious as to why you took so many shots instead of one long one. I've never done star trails (yet) but am planning to in the near future.
> 
> **Edit** Never mind. I read the post in the link above and found out why.
> 
> Great picture btw. I can't wait to try it!



Thanks!



spacefuzz said:


> Thats a great improvement over your first shot, well done!



Thank you!


----------



## thingsIsee (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice shot, but as jmark85 asked why so many shots rather than one long one.  I recently shot some star trial shots and did long 10 to 20 min exposures.  First time trying this and they turned out quit well.  Will do 30 to 60 min next time.


----------



## deeperDATA (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been eager to try this. Looks like you have your technique down. Great improvement over the first!


----------



## amateuraperture (Feb 1, 2011)

thingsIsee said:


> Very nice shot, but as jmark85 asked why so many shots rather than one long one.  I recently shot some star trial shots and did long 10 to 20 min exposures.  First time trying this and they turned out quit well.  Will do 30 to 60 min next time.



From what I've heard, some digital cameras when shooting long exposures - the sensor heats up and causes spots to appear in the photo.  Some call this "hot pixels".  There is actually a post on here somewhere that shows a pic where this has happened.  If I was on my computer, I would link this post for you.   But because I'm posting via my iPhone, you'll just have to take my word for it...  



deeperDATA said:


> I've been eager to try this. Looks like you have your technique down. Great improvement over the first!



Thanks!


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice, but the plane or whatever it is in the bottom of the photo is very distracting.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Sgt93 (Feb 1, 2011)

Great picture.


----------



## Conner41 (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome shot!!!  Are you near a city?


----------



## amateuraperture (Feb 3, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Very nice, but the plane or whatever it is in the bottom of the photo is very distracting.
> 
> Regards,
> Jake


 
It does draw your eye. There is a second plane as well, but harder to detect. 



Sgt93 said:


> Great picture.


 
Thanks!



Conner41 said:


> Awesome shot!!! Are you near a city?


 
Thanks! I'm actually outside of the Portland metro; that is causing the orange glow in the clouds.


----------

